# Looking for night divers



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I’m looking to build a call list of guys who like to chase flounder in the gulf at night. If you like to make night dives and aren’t afraid of the tax man or diving in the cold....shoot me your number. When it’s good, we go a few times a week. Normally always bring back a mess of flatties.


----------



## Saltyakker_22 (Jul 28, 2017)

Is this freediving or scuba diving? If freediving I might be interested. Let me know.


----------



## jrichard9 (Nov 28, 2017)

Same. If it’s free diving I’m game


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I’m not a free diver, but I don’t mind a free diver on the boat. Main thing I’mlooking for is safety.


----------



## Saltyakker_22 (Jul 28, 2017)

Call or text me. I'd be interested. 334-3five0-00sixsix.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Favorite way to dive and favorite fish to go after. But I’m a little too far.


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Spooney I'm coming down next week and available Thurs-Sunday if you have a spot and weather works out, never been spearfishing at night but sounds fun... staying on the beach so I can meet up wherever. Shane 770-344-9819

I'm also taking my boat out Friday/Saturday and looking for 1-2 spearos..


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I’ll give y’all a call.


----------



## jrichard9 (Nov 28, 2017)

Durkee said:


> Spooney I'm coming down next week and available Thurs-Sunday if you have a spot and weather works out, never been spearfishing at night but sounds fun... staying on the beach so I can meet up wherever. Shane 770-344-9819
> 
> I'm also taking my boat out Friday/Saturday and looking for 1-2 spearos..
> 
> ...


----------



## vulkanman (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeff, I'm interested, I've done night dives, got spare lights & enjoy all the fun stuff like looking for lost zookeepers & stringers. I bought a speargun or a tacklebox or something from you a couple years ago. I'm in Foley so I'll need to plan ahead a little but I'd like to go - 251-943-zero-zero-48


----------

